# Things that you like



## idolomantis (Jan 24, 2010)

As an opposite to "things that annoy you" is here "things that you like".

Besides mantids.

Some of mine:

Rain after a long hot day, and the sound of it.

Lightning at night

Snow and ice

reflections on the water

Waterfalls

The smell of the forest after a downpour

Laying in the grass on a clear warm summer night.

Now tell me yours


----------



## Pelle (Jan 24, 2010)

Sleeping


----------



## vera_renczi (Jan 24, 2010)

Thunderstorms

My new enormous comfy bed

Creepy crawly millipedes

Movies with tons of blood and guts

Spoonin' with my cats

Rainy days

Online shopping


----------



## agent A (Jan 24, 2010)

tea

springtime

mantis molting

looking at pictures of mantids

taking pictures of my mantids with the macro feature


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2010)

Teachers that are not crazy

Hot days

Sun

Mantis

Weekends

Ooths hatching

Getting lost

The beach

Hiking

Biking

Kayaking

Big trees

ETC B)


----------



## revmdn (Jan 24, 2010)

Coffee

Xbox Live (also hate it)

All the Dragon Ball cartoons, even GT

Halo toys (they're not dolls)

Reading Phil's posts

Lunesta

Tattoos, I don't like getting them however. The armpit really hurts.

Oh yeah, I do like the beach, thanks for reminding me Chase.


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2010)

Far too many to list for me.

History

Military stuff

Fishing

Hunting

Skulls

Animals

Outdoors

Smell of fresh cut grass

Herping

Sleeping

Reading a good book

A nice clear night with tons of stars visible

Astronomy

Naps


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 24, 2010)

eesh, I'll only list a small portion  

Sleeping

playing guitar

playing drums

playing bass

photography

looking in awe at other people's pics

mantids

basketball

xbox live

CODMW2

chilling with my friends

debates  

math

the computer

forums

facebook

hulu

24 B) 

the office :lol: 

texting

75ish degree weather

rain

hunting

shooting

fishing

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

..

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## Mantibama (Jan 24, 2010)

Camping &amp;

Rock climbing

Kayaking &amp;

Biology classes

Undergraduate research &amp;

watching college football

These are a few of my favorite things.

Going to sports bars &amp;

Cidade de Deus

Jamming on guitar &amp;

reading books by Richard Dawkins

Every zelda game &amp;

all games published or developed by black isle studios, bioware, or obsidian entertainment.

These are a few of my favorite things.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 24, 2010)

My rats and how cute they can be.

Waking up to a box of donuts on the table.

Macaroni and Cheese (Kraft. I love that stuff more than is probably healthy.)

Colby-Jack cheese. I bought a log of it from the WalMart deli once. Best $30 ever spent.

Tylenol-induced sleep.

Jamocha shakes from Arby's (YUM)

Curly fries.

Oreos and milk!

GOOD spaghetti.

Uh, wow. More than half my list is food. This explains my belly flub.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't get me started about food Zoe. I'm a fat kid waiting to happen. :lol:


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 24, 2010)

revmdn said:


> Don't get me started about food Zoe. I'm a fat kid waiting to happen. :lol:


IF you were in Oklahoma, you wouldn't stand a chance.

Wanna know the closest restaurant to me?

Not McD's.

Jake's BBQ Hut.

AND. IT. IS. FANTASTIC.

Also, deep fried twinkies are Satan in food form.

BUT OH SO GOOD.


----------



## ismart (Jan 24, 2010)

1. Woman

2. Fishing

3. Drinking

4. Women

5. Sleeping

6. Mantids

7. Women

8. T.V

9. video games

10. Eating

11. And more woman.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 24, 2010)

Kenny vs spenny &lt;3


----------



## beckyl92 (Jan 24, 2010)

acoustic guitar

chinese food

sushi

music

college

beer

gaming

my boyfriend

watching films in bed

sleep

having a lie in

weekends

coffee

going for walks

photography

animals

the internet

lazy days


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2010)

ismart said:


> 1. Woman2. Fishing
> 
> 3. Drinking
> 
> ...


That would have been my list ten years ago minus mantids. I was far too busy chasing women to be worried about bugs.


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 24, 2010)

rainforests

plants

amimals

nature

my leopard gecko

insects

Christians that are not fundementalists

Animal rights activists that do not bend and twist facts

farms that are not factory farms

Do you think this will get as many posts as things that annoy you?


----------



## keri (Jan 24, 2010)

My little zoo

My husband

The smell of the ocean

cinnamon dolce lattes from starbucks

Photography and looking at other people's photos

Food (way too much lol)

Being ok with not being "too grown up" to turn logs over on a hike to see what's underneath, even at 29

The internet (Seriously, I don't know what I used to do before Google when I NEEDED to know something at 3AM)

Slurpees

and reading other ppl's posts on this thread reminds me of some other little things I like also


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 24, 2010)

Hmmm, I like my hobbies.  

mantids

macro photography

pine wood cars

model rocketry

my Dremel, what would I do without it lol

airbrushing

real R/C cars (70+ mph)

mild camping

extreme camping (in 6 degree weather)

canoeing

hiking

searching for insects outdoors

geo cashing (spelled wrong, I know)

smell of fresh cut grass, smells even better when I cut it.  

the museum I work at

my "bug shows" I put on for schools

and of course, girls my age that actually dont mind insects! They aren't very common you know.  :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 25, 2010)

One thing that I like is this thread! Thanx, Idolo, I thought about it myself, as an answer to "that other thread" but thinking isn't the same as doing.

I like the long lists, but I'm going to just add them when something happens or occurs to me.

It is very cool to be waiting in line at the supermarket behind a woman (usually) with a little kid in the baby seat of the cart,. When they see you, they usually just stare or look away (remember that in my case, they are looking at a very old, hairy man with very few teeth), but if you smile and wiggle yr fingers, they'll start peeping around their mom and smiling and waving. Great fun, and takes up some time in those long lines.

When there are no kids around, another thing I enjoy is those gossip papers with amazing headlines, like "Distraught Marcia confronts Bethany over Mark"s Infidelity!" I never have any idea who these folks are so I make up my own stories. Perhaps Infidelity is a horse owned by Mark and Marcia lost a bundle on him and accuses Bethany of horse doping. I bet they are a lot funnier and just as accurate as the originals!

You're right. A cuppla Emails and off to bed I go.


----------



## kookamonga (Jan 25, 2010)

The thing I like the most is waking up in the morning without haven't anything waking me up but ME wanting to wake up :&gt;.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 25, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> As an opposite to "things that annoy you" is here "things that you like".Besides mantids.
> 
> Some of mine:
> 
> ...


Wow Idol and me,,,,who knew!  

ok, thunder, have cd of it and the mantis girls and I listen to it a lot!

food, my cooking!

sewing, walking, children, looking a t the mantis and their silly ways!

listening to the Christian radio station while I work,

war movies, old movies, SPONGEBOB!

audio books, use to love t o read, after back surgery, cant sit for long, so dont read much now.

playing and holding my grandbabies!

cold, snow, storm clouds.... rain.....ABSOLUTE FAV, watching waves on a stormy sea with angry sky.

more when I think of it!

sci fi movies


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 26, 2010)

Sour Jelly Bears


----------



## revmdn (Jan 26, 2010)

Take 5's

stuffed grape leaves

flan

foo dogs

sugar skulls

falafel

iPhones


----------



## sbugir (Jan 26, 2010)

Ooo, Revmdn, you a fan of mediterranean food?


----------



## revmdn (Jan 26, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Ooo, Revmdn, you a fan of mediterranean food?


Yep, for a long time. I was married to an Egytian woman.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 26, 2010)

revmdn said:


> Yep, for a long time. I was married to an Egytian woman.


Oh, cool! Did you ever go to Egypt? I remember that we used to drive westward from Sidi Barani on the International Coastal Rd, until we saw a small crowd on the beach, where we'd park. Egyptian youths, wearing little more than a snorkel and a net bag would dive into the shallows and come back with a netfull of live iPhones, which they'd roast over the coals of an open fire. Sometimes a couple of the more adventurous lads would go out further and come back with a Dell notebook. Delicious with a bottle of Cru des Ptolmees. Ah, those were the days!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep, three weeks for our honeymoon. Toured so much of the country. Sharm el Sheik was awesone. Did most of the tourist stuff. We did a lot of personal tour guid stuff. She moved to the USA when she was 12. She comes from a very wealthy family over there. I learned so much from that trip. The real hard part was there was not a lot of hooch over there, and when you found it, it was their brand of beer, Stella, or way overpriced bottles of liquor. Most locals are not allowed to buy it.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 27, 2010)

revmdn said:


> Yep, three weeks for our honeymoon. Toured so much of the country. Sharm el Sheik was awesone. Did most of the tourist stuff. We did a lot of personal tour guid stuff. She moved to the USA when she was 12. She comes from a very wealthy family over there. I learned so much from that trip. The real hard part was there was not a lot of hooch over there, and when you found it, it was their brand of beer, Stella, or way overpriced bottles of liquor. Most locals are not allowed to buy it.


That's pretty damn cool, minus the alcohol part of course  .


----------



## Opivy (Jan 27, 2010)

Pilsner Urquell


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 27, 2010)

revmdn said:


> Yep, three weeks for our honeymoon. Toured so much of the country. Sharm el Sheik was awesone. Did most of the tourist stuff. We did a lot of personal tour guid stuff. She moved to the USA when she was 12. She comes from a very wealthy family over there. I learned so much from that trip. The real hard part was there was not a lot of hooch over there, and when you found it, it was their brand of beer, Stella, or way overpriced bottles of liquor. Most locals are not allowed to buy it.


Hey I remember (for real, this time!) Stella! It came in cans and bottles and was very weak. That's why I mentioned a local wine. It tasted lousy, but it had more alcohol in it than the beer. Actually, I was there, somewhat briefly on business, so I got US booze most of the time and I understand that that was something of a sticky subject, too.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 27, 2010)

revmdn said:


> Yep, three weeks for our honeymoon. Toured so much of the country. Sharm el Sheik was awesone. Did most of the tourist stuff. We did a lot of personal tour guid stuff. She moved to the USA when she was 12. She comes from a very wealthy family over there. I learned so much from that trip. The real hard part was there was not a lot of hooch over there, and when you found it, it was their brand of beer, Stella, or way overpriced bottles of liquor. Most locals are not allowed to buy it.


Hey I remember (for real, this time!) Stella! It came in cans and bottles and was very weak. That's why I mentioned a local wine. It tasted lousy, but it had more alcohol in it than the beer. Actually, I was there, somewhat briefly on business, so I got US booze most of the time and I understand that that was something of a sticky subject, too.


----------



## gadunka888 (Jan 28, 2010)

middle eastern food( except things with cheese)

beetles

lizards and snakes

waking up in the middle of the night and going back to sleep again

passionfruit

chillies

bugogi ( korean hotplate)

mapo tofu ( chinese spicy tofu)

iphones, ipads....


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 28, 2010)

Sleeping

Mt. Dew

Quiet

Being alone

Mantids

Cats

Seeing thoughtfulness, kindness, and respect from one person to another.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 28, 2010)

When my six year old sings Jonny Cash songs. But she dosen't like "A boy named Sue".


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 28, 2010)

revmdn said:


> When my six year old sings Jonny Cash songs. But she dosen't like "A boy named Sue".


 :lol: I'll bet she likes "Ring of Fire."  I remember liking it when I was very young and heard it playing on the radio.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice ones people  

Come on I want to see 13 pages of possitive stuff aswelll.

To go on:

Not being interrupted while thinking

being alone

silence

the night

beautiful landscapes

hiking

biking

getting lost

aal of the above in mountainish landscapes

Rivers

canyons

adrenaline...

High points with a pretty view upon a valley

volcanoes

going to sleep

waking up with th sun shining trough my window, giving a nice effect


----------



## vera_renczi (Jan 28, 2010)

revmdn said:


> Take 5's


Take 5's are so awesome! I have a hard time finding them here. Absolute best candy bar ever!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 28, 2010)

Kittens!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 28, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> :lol: I'll bet she likes "Ring of Fire."  I remember liking it when I was very young and heard it playing on the radio.


Becky, no lying, that's her song. That's so cool you hit that one on the head.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 28, 2010)

revmdn said:


> Becky, no lying, that's her song. That's so cool you hit that one on the head.


Wow! Was that a song? I thought that it was a monologue!  I first heard that in '63, while driving from Chi to the Grand Canyon.

What was that duet that came out a bit later (I think)? Johnny: "If I was a carpenter, would you marry me, anyway?"

June: "No. I only dig country talkers in black, outlaw shirts."

Zoe: I'm off to stay with two cute kittens, Pandora and Kevin, for a week, starting tomorrow. I just took my first Claritin tab.


----------



## vera_renczi (Jan 28, 2010)

Kittens kind of make me sad because I want to keep all of them. Forever. I could be a potential cat lady in the worst way possible.

I am also allergic and have two catmandoo's in my home. I break out in rashes quite frequently and it's soooo worth it. :lol: 

Annnd Social Distortion does the best Johnny Cash covers ever IMO


----------



## gadunka888 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mantids

very long bus rides where you can sit back and enjoy the air conditioning

Maroon 5

Coldplay

Potato chips, you can never have just one....


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 29, 2010)

I guess I should count myself lucky that kittens are not among the vast array of things I'm allergic to.

(I have INSANE hayfever. Like, during the earliest of spring to the latest of fall, I'm allergic to the outside world. IT SUCKS.)

Back to things I like!

-Scary movies

-Orange juice

-Kraft Mac'n'Cheese

-My camera

-Harry Potter books (they're better than the Bible, IMO.)

-Hot showers

-Soft serve vanilla-chocolate twist ice cream -drool-

-Sleeping in blanket forts (being mature all the time gets boring!)


----------



## revmdn (Jan 29, 2010)

Sleeping in blanket fort is fun, not immature. Being immature is throwing fits and calling names. You're cool.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 29, 2010)

Woo! I'm cool!

That's something I like!

Being Cool


----------



## Ntsees (Jan 29, 2010)

-Mountain quail

-Red jungle fowl

-raising fish

-going up to the Sierra foothills and the Sierra Nevada

-fishing/hunting (don't hunt but tag along)

-working

-using the computer

-native plants of California

...list goes on but those are just a few.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 29, 2010)

-Getting good pictures of my mantids on the first try

-Steelheart

-Putting water in rubber gloves, tying it like a balloon, and freezing it so it's a hand-cube.

-Singing along really loud and off-key to my favorite songs, resulting in an irritated household.

-LIFE!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 29, 2010)

People who like:

Getting good pictures of their mantids on the first try

-Steelheart

-Putting water in rubber gloves, tying it like a balloon, and freezing it so it's a hand-cube.

-Singing along really loud and off-key to their favorite songs, resulting in an irritated household.

-LIFE!

But I'll warn you, they're hard to find!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 29, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> People who like:Getting good pictures of their mantids on the first try
> 
> -Steelheart
> 
> ...


Aw, Phil, you're so sweet!


----------



## gadunka888 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bionicles!

To be more specific:

Piraka

Toa Inika

Any of the 2008 flying vehicle thingies

Barraki


----------



## revmdn (Jan 29, 2010)

I like the Mega Bloks Halo Wars sets.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 29, 2010)

the intro and intro solo to "one" by metallica.... its simplicity and feel is amazing.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 30, 2010)

Also, i absolutely LOVE collecting gems, minerals and fossils.

I think i will make thread on them later.

Furthermore I like meditation.

Cryptic symbolism

Mysteries

Astronomy(i'm going to study that)

Medieval weaponary

Exotic and spicy food.

High dives


----------



## revmdn (Jan 30, 2010)

Looking for sea glass on the beach. I have a cool collection.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jan 31, 2010)

Freshly baked bread

A full moon

Meteor showers

Northern Lights

Northern Exposure (TV show from the 90's)

Kim Chi

Warm sunny days

Cliffs by the ocean

Handle bar mustaches

Tikka masala

and thunder storms


----------

